# RF Stereo Question



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

I just bought my SER Spec V yesterday, so I am still learning about it, I bought it one year used with close to 12K on it, came fully loaded with the moonroof and Rockford audio system etc. only thing i didn't get was the 6-disc changer. My question is about the audio system. It is supposed to be a 9-Speaker system right? Well I can only find 7-speakers, I can see two tweeters up front, two door speakers up front, two speakers behind the back passengers head, and the 8" RF sub in the trunk, I know the previous owner of this car didnt just add the RF sub because the CD deck has the Rockford name on it and I can see the little amp in the trunk near the rear speakers..... basically... where the heck are my 2 other speakers?!?!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

they are components in the rear deck speakers. There are only 7 physical speakers in the car.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

They aren't components, they're 2-way coaxials. If you open up the rear deck you will see an extra tweeter inside the woofer on the rear speakers.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks guys! That solves the problem of the two mystery speakers. One more question about the stereo... only the deck, sub, and amp, are actual rockford fosgate, right? Because I think my speakers are Clarions or something.... I could be wrong though... Also are there any differences with the Rockford Deck and the standard deck other than the fact that it just says "rockford fosgate" on it? Well, I guess that was two questions... But i appreciate the info! Thanks again!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The amp is the only RF thing in the entire system. The deck just has a RF sticker on it, and the sub is a clarion too I believe, but it might be some other brand.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

REALLY?! I thought for sure the sub was a rockford fosgate, it has the rockford logo on it and looks exactly like the 8" subs that rockford makes... except it says nissan too. Why would nissan give us a different brand sub in a "rockford fosgate" system?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Because it's a "rockford fosgate _powered_" system, meaning the amp is rockford fosgate but nothing else is. If you take out the sub and look at the back it's some other company.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Wow, thats sooo crappy! Thanks for the info man, its good to know that.... weird though, the small amp in the trunk doesnt even say rockford on it... but all the components that aren't rockford have it plastered all over the place... maybe i will replace the stock 8" sub with a real rockford or a JL 8".... would there be much of a difference?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

If you replaced it with a nice sub, and then got a separate amp for it I'm 99% sure you would be able to tell a big difference.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Do yourself a favor and replace the entire system starting with the head unit and then work into some real quality components for the front and rear then a top name mosfet amp powering a the sub of your choice.....it's the only way to do it!


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Ive heard that because of the factory amps and such that its a lot harder to modify the sound system of the spec V's with the Audio package... i dunno... just word of mouth.... 
I would love to get a new head, sub and amp first... and then new speakers eventually... but this is all going to come after some performance mods.... so it might be a while...

I would really like to do what SE-Rkt (i think thats his screenname on here) did to his sound system.... cut the stock box bigger and put a 10" sub in it with a separate amp... it all fits nicely and saves money on a box!


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i went to my audio dealer we cracked open the system and it's clarion with exception to the 8 inch sub which is rf. as it turns out fr contracts clarion to do all of their factory car audio!!!!!

02 black spec


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

you might want to check the ohms of that factory rf8 it might be a different ohmage it might be something weird like 12 ohms if so you cant put a aftermarket sub using the factory amp it will burn that amp up.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

the factory sub is dual 2 ohms . the whole system is clarion but the sub


----------

